# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Chào mừng đến Trung Tâm Bảo Trợ Xã Hội Nhà May Mắn tại tỉnh Đắk Nông

## qwerty

Nhà May Mắn tự hào thông báo đến các bạn rằng Trung Tâm Bảo Trợ Xã Hội Nhà May Mắn tại tỉnh Đắk Nông (TTBTXH) đã mở cửa chào đón 103 thành viên đầu tiên vào ngày 16 tháng 08 vừa qua. Tất cả các em là những em đều có hoàn cảnh khó khăn và không được may mắn đến trường.



Tìm hiểu thêm : Con rối hình con Thỏ vải thổ cẩm Nhà May Mắn

Nhờ vào sự giúp đỡ, tài trợ không ngừng nghỉ của mọi người cho việc xây dựng và vận hành dự án này mà các em sẽ được hưởng lợi từ một nền giáo dục miễn phí. Ngoài ra, những em sống ở xa TTBTXH có thể ở nội trú tại ký túc xá của TTBTXH trong tuần. Chúng tôi cũng có một chiếc xe để đưa các em về với gia đình vào những cuối tuần.



Tham khảo : nhà nghỉ giá rẻ Gò Xoài Bình Tân Nhà May Mắn

Các em dần dần làm quen với việc đi học mỗi ngày và sẽ chuẩn bị cho năm học mới được khai giảng vào ngày 05 tháng 09 tới. Hầu hết trong số các em đều thích ứng được với những điều kiện sống mới này. Trên thực tế, 90% trẻ em đến từ các dân tộc thiểu số, chủ yếu là người Mông ở miền Bắc Việt Nam. Các em đến Trung Tâm Bảo Trợ Xã Hội Đắk Nông chỉ với những gì các mặc trên người, không có giầy dếp, thậm chí không có một cái túi hay bất cứ thứ gì để thay đổi. Các em được khám phá nước và xà phòng vào ngày đầu tiên đến, một số em thậm chí còn muốn rửa tay trong bồn cầu!

Nhà May Mắn không thể nào cảm ơn hết được từng người trong những người đã giúp đỡ, tài trợ và cống hiến cho sứ mệnh của chúng tôi cũng như cho phép chúng tôi thực hiện được ước của mình.

Trung Tâm Chắp Cánh - Maison Chance

Địa chỉ:  19A, Đ. Số 1, Kp 9, P. Bình Hưng Hoà A Q. Bình Tân, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam

Email: nhamayman@maison-chance.org

Hotline : 090 906 2528

Web site Xưởng may gia công : https://www.maison-chance.org/shop/

----------

